# Mayor commits adultery.



## Fern (Oct 15, 2013)

Len Brown, mayor of New Zealands biggest city, has been caught out having a 2 year affair with a woman 25 years his junior. He was caught out by a security guard while he was 'indulging' himself in the council chambers. His poor wife has been diagnosed with cancer. 
The 'lady' concerned has posted the personal sordid details on her Facebook page. 
He campaigned on the importance of family in the latest elections.
I believe he should resign his position as Mayor, its bad enough him having the affair but to conduct their ****** exploits in council chambers, !! where is the respect for the office he holds.?


> Auckland Mayor Len Brown admits that he has caused his family "harm, shame and humiliation" by having an affair.
> Mr Brown has spoken about the scandal this evening, mere hours after  the news broke that he had been involved an extra-marital relationship  for around two years.
> ONE News understands his mistress is Hong Kong-born Bevan Chuang.
> Mr Brown, who was re-elected as mayor on Saturday, told Campbell Live  that he hoped the media and community will respect the privacy of his  wife, Shan Inglis, and their three daughters at this time.
> ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 15, 2013)

Fern said:


> ... where is the respect for the office he holds.?



You might ask Mr. Bill Clinton - he might be able to give you an answer.

Sounds like Len was a cheap and lousy lover to boot - not something you'd want broadcast, but oops, too late! 

As usual, it's an affair that hurts more than the two people involved. I hope his wife gets through this okay.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 15, 2013)

Is that behaviour unusual or something over there Fern???   They get sprung at the rate of about one a week here. 

 

(kidding, it's improved a lot, down to one a month now.)


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 16, 2013)

We've all got 'em ..... this one is our version of Anthony Wiener:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ts-sexting-pictures-penis-glass-red-wine.html

This photo provided for educational purposes only:


----------



## Michael. (Oct 16, 2013)

They could always try that famous quote... 

[h=1]"I did not have ****** relations with that woman"[/h]


----------



## That Guy (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Fern (Oct 16, 2013)

Turns up on the job yesterday as brazen as. He has no intention of resigning and it doesn't look like enough Aucks care enough to oust him..


----------



## Katybug (Oct 17, 2013)

I would probably be far more surprised at the politicians throughout the world who have not been, nor are now, intimately involved outside the marriage.  Nothing surprises me when it comes to that anymore.  It's almost become expected, sad to say.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 17, 2013)

Katybug said:


> I would probably be far more surprised at the politicians throughout the world who have not been, nor are now, intimately involved outside the marriage.  Nothing surprises me when it comes to that anymore.  It's almost become expected, sad to say.



I believe it's part of the political process - it's called "poling the electorate". 

They DO seem to have more than their share of naughtiness, though ... unless it's simply because they're more in the public eye.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 17, 2013)

> I believe it's part of the political process - it's called "poling the electorate".



Boooomtishhhh!


----------



## Katybug (Oct 17, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> We've all got 'em ..... this one is our version of Anthony Wiener:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ts-sexting-pictures-penis-glass-red-wine.html
> 
> This photo provided for educational purposes only:




Oh dear God, not in my favorite drink.....LOL  

I'm wondering why is it that every politician I've seen who sends out pix of this sort is BUTT UGLY in looks?  I came so close to being able to make a pun here, but not quite close enough.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 17, 2013)

Fern said:


> Turns up on the job yesterday as brazen as. He has no intention of resigning and it doesn't look like enough Aucks care enough to oust him..



It seems illicit affairs are not that important to the majority of voters, Fern.  This next story makes me sick, especially since it's so close to home. I cannot believe they just elected this former Governor jerk to Congress!!!!  At the time his over the top adulterous mess happened, just a few years ago, he was being strongly considered for V-P.  But then so was Sen. John Edwards/NC, and most of you know that sordid, disgusting mess!  John couldn't be elected dog catcher in NC, people hate him, but this sleaze bag, Sanford, is now a newly elected Congressman!  Go figure!

*Disgraced South Carolina ex-governor Mark Sanford re-elected*

*Republican returned to congressional seat four years after adultery scandal*






 Former South Carolina governor Mark Sanford celebrates his victory with a large crowd in the South Carolina first district congressional race at Liberty Tap Room in Mount Pleasant, South Carolina, on Tuesday.


Sanford, a Republican, won 54 per cent of the vote, defeating Democratic candidate Elizabeth Colbert Busch, a sister of the political satirist Stephen Colbert, a host on the Comedy Central channel.


In 2009 Sanford’s political career seemed to be over when he covered up a trip to Argentina to see his mistress, Maria Belen Chapur, a woman he later described as his “soul mate”, by having his staff cover for him, saying he was hiking the Appalachian Trail, a hiking path in the eastern United States.


He and his wife, Jenny, were divorced in 2010 and he finished his second term as governor in 2011. The scandal ended any hopes of Sanford running for the 2012 Republican presidential nomination.


In 2010 he paid at the time the largest ethics fine in state history, penalties of $74,000 (€54,000), and $36,000 to cover investigation and other costs, arising from an ethics inquiry into his behavior.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 17, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I believe it's part of the political process - it's called "poling the electorate".
> 
> 
> *Best laugh I've had today!
> *


----------



## Fern (Oct 17, 2013)

Katybug,





> It seems illicit affairs are not that important to the majority of voters, Fern


Yes it looks that way. I got to thinking that it could be the 'younger' voters who couldn't give a monkey's. Then I remembered the latest, "STD's are more prevalent in the older generation than they have ever been. " Disgusting.


----------



## Fern (Oct 21, 2013)

Talk about having a thick hide. Listening to him yesterday and you'd swear to goodness he was the victim, geez.


> Defiant Auckland mayor Len Brown insists his behaviour during a  two-year affair breached no official rules – but that his extreme public  humiliation has brought a “new low” to the laws of New Zealand  politics.
> Brown, in his first print interview since news of the sex scandal  broke, believes he did not violate Auckland council’s code of conduct in  any way, partially because he says it doesn’t apply to him.
> He says writing a letter of recommendation for his former mistress  Bevan Chuang, a junior council advisor on ethnic affairs 25 years his  junior, was not an issue and he should not be sanctioned for it. Brown  also promised no council money was used for hotels or other expenses.
> However, he refused to comment on whether having sex on council  premises would have resulted in disciplinary action for other council  employees.


----------

